# Fishing For Texas Parks And Wildlife's Stocked Trout



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Went fishing with my 2 year old Judas, He landed his first two rainbow trout caught in bullfrog pond outside of Austin Texas, a pond that is stocked by Texas Parks And Wildlife during the winter with rainbow trout.
This is the third time i fished for the TPWD stocked trout this winter and the first time we had success, we ended up cooking up the trout on the grill outside, i probably won't fish for the stocked trout again this year if i did decide to target the species again i would probably do so on the Guadeloupe.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Can't beat that. Way to go Dad! little dude will be hooked forever.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

*Trout*

Took one of my boys last Sunday. He had a blast!


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

we threw super duper spinners , and small bucktail spinners to catch ours. Might give it a shot, we caught a ton!!!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jettech17 said:


> we threw super duper spinners , and small bucktail spinners to catch ours. Might give it a shot, we caught a ton!!!


Thanks, I was about to ask what they're biting on. In Katy, I tried Rapala Original Floating Minnows and Acme Kastmasters with no luck. I was going to try a Blue Fox Vibrax next, but I think instead I'll try a super duper spinner.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

johnsons1480 said:


> Thanks, I was about to ask what they're biting on. In Katy, I tried Rapala Original Floating Minnows and Acme Kastmasters with no luck. I was going to try a Blue Fox Vibrax next, but I think instead I'll try a super duper spinner.


In Katy I tear them up on the corn flavored powerbait, if I'm fishing the pond close to my house they destroy super dupers with a fast retrieve close to the surface


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SwineAssassiN said:


> In Katy I tear them up on the corn flavored powerbait, if I'm fishing the pond close to my house they destroy super dupers with a fast retrieve close to the surface


This stuff? On a regular hook?
http://www.basspro.com/Berkley-PowerBait-Natural-Scent-Trout-Bait/product/15509/


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to know if the little ones ate the fish, not just tasted it but ate a whole fillet.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

both my kids got a fillet and my wife and i both had one. I'm not too big on farmed fish but it was pretty good i bet they would taste even better after a few weeks in some of the water bodies that get stocked in.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Park by me is stocking them this Friday. Going to take my wife's girls on Sunday and see if they can catch a few.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I've heard trout that size make awesome lunker bass bait.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Went fishing with my 2 year old Judas, He landed his first two rainbow trout caught in bullfrog pond outside of Austin Texas, a pond that is stocked by Texas Parks And Wildlife during the winter with rainbow trout.
> This is the third time i fished for the TPWD stocked trout this winter and the first time we had success, we ended up cooking up the trout on the grill outside, i probably won't fish for the stocked trout again this year if i did decide to target the species again i would probably do so on the Guadeloupe.


Is that the pond over near Wells Branch somewhere? Seems like we were over there one time for a soccer practice or something about 15 years ago. May have to try to get by there with an ultralight and some spinners.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

its out in East metropolitan Park just outside of toll road 130 and 969. there are soccer fields next to it so you may be thinking of the right place.


----------



## ARenko (Mar 8, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> In Katy I tear them up on the corn flavored powerbait, if I'm fishing the pond close to my house they destroy super dupers with a fast retrieve close to the surface


Corn Powerboat was the ticket this morning at Dennis Johnston - couldn't get two rods in the water like I usually do and didn't get to finish my coffee before limiting out.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been fishing for rainbows for many years in Northern Arkansas and this is how I do it:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1107938


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

2cool!!


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Red and White Mepps 0 size....you will hammer them!


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Nymph*



johnsons1480 said:


> This stuff? On a regular hook?
> http://www.basspro.com/Berkley-PowerBait-Natural-Scent-Trout-Bait/product/15509/


I took some kids and they used the corn PB, as mentioned above, but they had better luck with the purple Nymph Powerbait with a size 14 or 16 Gamakatsu trout hook.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

TreyW81 said:


> I took some kids and they used the corn PB, as mentioned above, but they had better luck with the purple Nymph Powerbait with a size 14 or 16 Gamakatsu trout hook.


Thanks, hopefully I will get to try it out this week!


----------

